# the man caves (or sheds)



## lewis16 (Nov 1, 2009)

show us the pics of you sheds, workshops or man caves, ill post mine tomorrow


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 1, 2009)

Theres mine..


----------



## Rookie1 (Nov 1, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Theres mine..



Im jealous.


----------



## Stihl Hyde (Nov 1, 2009)

Does a workbench in your kitchen count? (Bachelor life)


----------



## whitedogone (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## lewis16 (Nov 1, 2009)

yes, and thall.... im wayy jealous


----------



## Rookie1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Heres pics of my basement workbench. Glad I cleaned it up earlier.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 1, 2009)

lewis16 said:


> yes, and thall.... im wayy jealous



About what, its just a long running hobby. Hell anyone thats been tinkering with saws as long as I have usually has more than me. I'm fairly positive I've given away more saws than what you see in that pic, they just saws, no biggie..


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 1, 2009)

i was looking at a mint 031av the other day on fleabay, i wanted it badlly


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 1, 2009)

and ross, that is a mess, i cant talk, but what is that saw in pic 2?


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 1, 2009)

ill post pics tomorrow


----------



## smilin possum (Nov 1, 2009)

Ha Ha Rookie1 I'm so glad you posted that. The boy's working so no pic. but imagine twice the look of yours and that's what mine looks like. I have a smaller actual work space than you and my shop is 30'x44'. T your's looks good to be the basement.:yourock:


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 1, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Theres mine..



i would clear that place very quickly, or just be stunned at the sight, so youre a stihl fan huh?


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Nov 1, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Theres mine..



Jeez, Tommy instead of getting a paycheck do they just pay you in chainsaws?

That reminds me I think I'll ask for a 880 for a Christmas bonus.


----------



## Rookie1 (Nov 1, 2009)

smilin possum said:


> Ha Ha Rookie1 I'm so glad you posted that. The boy's working so no pic. but imagine twice the look of yours and that's what mine looks like. I have a smaller actual work space than you and my shop is 30'x44'. T your's looks good to be the basement.:yourock:



Ive got a garage but its more like an old horse barn. Not really set up to work on stuff. I can hardly get my wife Suburban in it. Ill have to take pics of the other bench I use for storage. Glad you like it.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 1, 2009)

lewis16 said:


> i would clear that place very quickly, or just be stunned at the sight, so youre a stihl fan huh?



Ya would, shames on ya,LOL I got another pic somewhere of the other end of that shed, I'll have to track it down.

Stihl fan, me, hell no, hate em with a passion, hehe


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 1, 2009)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Jeez, Tommy instead of getting a paycheck do they just pay you in chainsaws?
> 
> That reminds me I think I'll ask for a 880 for a Christmas bonus.



Haha, you remember that huh,LOL

You know how it is Blood, alot of those saws were freebies, left behind because some are to tight to getem repaired or would rather buy new one. I like those kind of customers..


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 1, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Haha, you remember that huh,LOL
> 
> You know how it is Blood, alot of those saws were freebies, left behind because some are to tight to getem repaired or would rather buy new one. I like those kind of customers..



so would i, if you.. .erm ever want to give any away ya know


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm not a equal saw owner I must admits..


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 1, 2009)

lewis16 said:


> so would i, if you.. .erm ever want to give any away ya know



Shipping would be more than the saw,LOL

If your really into saws all you have to do is get in good with a saw dealer. Many many saws get left behind. Some shops get so full of old left behind saw they toss them in the dumpster..


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 1, 2009)

im going to, ive got 2 dealers near me, a stihl dealer in moulton and a husky dealer in ely


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 1, 2009)

lewis16 said:


> im going to, ive got 2 dealers near me, a stihl dealer in moulton and a husky dealer in ely



Buy em a coke or coffee. Get in tight with them and saws will come your way, trust me. I've given away so many I can't keep count.

Here's a 084 left behind that I put back together today. I think its in pretty good shape, too nice to pitch in my opinion. Beside it is a freebie 064 I'm gonna toss back together next.


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 1, 2009)

any amount of saws greater than one makes me jealous, i have 1, and it dosnt even work at the moment


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 1, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Buy em a coke or coffee. Get in tight with them and saws will come your way, trust me. I've given away so many I can't keep count.
> 
> Here's a 084 left behind that I put back together today. I think its in pretty good shape, too nice to pitch in my opinion. Beside it is a freebie 064 I'm gonna toss back together next.



whats the hardest thing to fix on a saw if you dont have a parts network handy?


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 1, 2009)

and thats the handle assembly of a 009av? on the left of the pic?


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 1, 2009)

lewis16 said:


> any amount of saws greater than one makes me jealous, i have 1, and it dosnt even work at the moment



Well to be honest 1 is all most need for most of their saw work. I can assure you there are way more people in the world that own just one than there are those that own 2. 

Saws are a neat hobby though.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 1, 2009)

lewis16 said:


> and thats the handle assembly of a 009av? on the left of the pic?



No, thats a complete saw, another freebie. Needed a flywheel, owner said keep it, I put a flywheel on it. 020T sitting there in the corner. I bought that one new, been used maybe twice. You can waste alot of money fooling with saws...


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 1, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Well to be honest 1 is all most need for most of their saw work. I can assure you there are way more people in the world that own just one than there are those that own 2.
> 
> Saws are a neat hobby though.



the old man only had one saw, a stihl 066, a best, i guessed the 009 was complete


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## lewis16 (Nov 1, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> No, thats a complete saw, another freebie. Needed a flywheel, owner said keep it, I put a flywheel on it. 020T sitting there in the corner. I bought that one new, been used maybe twice. You can waste alot of money fooling with saws...



i bet you can, im no mechanic but i love working on engines, im learning because of this site


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 1, 2009)

lewis16 said:


> whats the hardest thing to fix on a saw if you dont have a parts network handy?



Well some aren't worth fixing period. I don't waste alot of time and money on old raggy saws. Its got to be in pretty good shape to start with before I'll go into it. 

Saws with busted crank housings I pitch, just not worth the cost and work to do them even if you getem for free. 

I prefer Stihl because parts are easy for me to get, very easy, Blood knows why,LOL


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 1, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Well some aren't worth fixing period. I don't waste alot of time and money on old raggy saws. Its got to be in pretty good shape to start with before I'll go into it.
> 
> Saws with busted crank housings I pitch, just not worth the cost and work to do them even if you getem for free.
> 
> I prefer Stihl because parts are easy for me to get, very easy, Blood knows why,LOL



you go on raids or they fell off the back of a lorry, the saw i got for free is in good cosmetic nick, inside the clutch cover needed a clean and it needs a magneto and ht lead


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 1, 2009)

lewis16 said:


> you go on raids or they fell off the back of a lorry, the saw i got for free is in good cosmetic nick, inside the clutch cover needed a clean and it needs a magneto and ht lead



No, I work in Stihl, I just pick up the phone and order what I need. There's a limit to how much money I'll put in a old saw. That 084 cost me quite abit. New cylinder and piston, gaskets, new pull rope assembly, new handle and several other small things. I use new OEM parts only, no aftermarket. 

That saw has been my most expensive rebuild to date but it was in good shape to start with. Had the housing been all banged up, plastic all broken up I wouldn't have fooled with it. 

I can get my money back on it easily now and still put a few hundred in my pocket to boot if I wanted to. Its the only 084 I got so I'll probably keep it.


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 1, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> No, I work in Stihl, I just pick up the phone and order what I need. There's a limit to how much money I'll put in a old saw. That 084 cost me quite abit. New cylinder and piston, gaskets, new pull rope assembly, new handle and several other small things. I use new OEM parts only, no aftermarket.
> 
> That saw has been my most expensive rebuild to date but it was in good shape to start with. Had the housing been all banged up, plastic all broken up I wouldn't have fooled with it.
> 
> I can get my money back on it easily now and still put a few hundred in my pocket to boot if I wanted to. Its the only 084 I got so I'll probably keep it.



if its cracked will you raid it for spares and ditch the crap, and can you tell me what OEM is?


----------



## stihlboy (Nov 1, 2009)

tom, i need some 064 parts, an 028wb ignition keyway is inline with the bosch mark, se if ya got any 066 clutches layin around cuz you can hear mine hammerin 100 yards away! if ya got parts saws let me know i need em i really really want an 084, i need some more 066 carcasses. see what you can do tommie and yeda i know i gotsa pay lol


----------



## stihlboy (Nov 1, 2009)

lewis16 said:


> if its cracked will you raid it for spares and ditch the crap, and can you tell me what OEM is?



original equipment manufacturer


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 1, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> tom, i need some 064 parts, an 028wb ignition keyway is inline with the bosch mark, se if ya got any 066 clutches layin around cuz you can hear mine hammerin 100 yards away! if ya got parts saws let me know i need em i really really want an 084, i need some more 066 carcasses. see what you can do tommie and yeda i know i gotsa pay lol



:arg: hijacked!
come on lets see youre man cave


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 1, 2009)

lewis16 said:


> if its cracked will you raid it for spares and ditch the crap, and can you tell me what OEM is?



Broken up, raidem, no, I givem away. I don't fool with junk pile saws at all. If it isn't worth putting back together I find it a new home or pitch it. Remember they just saws, no biggie...


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 1, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> tom, i need some 064 parts, an 028wb ignition keyway is inline with the bosch mark, se if ya got any 066 clutches layin around cuz you can hear mine hammerin 100 yards away! if ya got parts saws let me know i need em i really really want an 084, i need some more 066 carcasses. see what you can do tommie and yeda i know i gotsa pay lol



I thought you like those Dollywood saws (Dolmars),LOLOLOL


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 1, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Broken up, raidem, no, I givem away. I don't fool with junk pile saws at all. If it isn't worth putting back together I find it a new home or pitch it. Remember they just saws, no biggie...



cor, id set up an ebay account, set up a shop, any messed up saw thats not worth fixing, part it out and sell her on the bay!


----------



## stihlboy (Nov 1, 2009)

shed





workbench





yes thats slabs of granite on the workbench....... my dad wanted it that way


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 1, 2009)

pretty cool


----------



## stihlboy (Nov 1, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> I thought you like those Dollywood saws (Dolmars),LOLOLOL



they blow up too easy lol:notrolls2:


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 1, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> they blow up too easy lol:notrolls2:



Awww now don't say that, you know they get all meanie with ya when you razz em about those saws. Course they a small group, we over Stihl camp, the big camp, we snicker,LOLOL


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 1, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Awww now don't say that, you know they get all meanie with ya when you razz em about those saws. Course they a small group, we over Stihl camp, the big camp, we snicker,LOLOL



lol


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## lewis16 (Nov 1, 2009)

HARRY BARKER said:


>



is that actually yours or at work?


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 1, 2009)

lewis16 said:


> is that actually yours or at work?



good question


----------



## yooper (Nov 1, 2009)

This is my man cave out at my hunting property. I do all my paper work in there:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rookie1 (Nov 1, 2009)

yooper said:


> This is my man cave out at my hunting property. I do all my paper work in there:hmm3grin2orange:



That looks like an outhouse to me. Looks like them deer are wondering whats stinkin in there. Hahaha


----------



## Evan (Nov 1, 2009)

i fabbed this bench. ive been thinkn about adding on to the top makn it about 3 foot longer need more bench top area


----------



## volks-man (Nov 1, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> About what, its just a long running hobby. Hell anyone thats been tinkering with saws as long as I have usually has more than me. I'm fairly positive *I've given away more saws* than what you see in that pic, they just saws, no biggie..



you put me on 'that list' about a year ago.
still waiting on the 038 magII, or any other interesting saws.............
what happened? 

you do have an intersting fleet there, though.
care to identify them for us?


----------



## stihlboy (Nov 1, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Awww now don't say that, you know they get all meanie with ya when you razz em about those saws. Course they a small group, we over Stihl camp, the big camp, we snicker,LOLOL



thats what makes it so fun


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Nov 1, 2009)

lewis16 said:


> is that actually yours or at work?


yeah,its mine.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 1, 2009)

volks-man said:


> you put me on 'that list' about a year ago.
> still waiting on the 038 magII, or any other interesting saws.............
> what happened?
> 
> ...



I'm still waiting as well... that Wendy's is getting old.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 1, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Ya would, shames on ya,LOL I got another pic somewhere of the other end of that shed, I'll have to track it down.
> 
> Stihl fan, me, hell no, hate em with a passion, hehe



I think I speak for most people here, when I say, we don't want to see that part of "The Shed"!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evanrude (Nov 1, 2009)

Here's mine. Just put it up in the last couple weeks. Its 30x48x12. They're putting in the overhead door tomorrow. Then I'm going to start moving stuff out there, been waitin on the cement to cure. Have to get the electric going before I move my tools n stuff though. Pics are from my celly, sorry about the quality.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 1, 2009)

Those big shops make me drool! Man could I use something like that!


----------



## joe25DA (Nov 1, 2009)

All you guys got some great shops. Those bug ones are awesome!


----------



## whitedogone (Nov 1, 2009)

You always want bigger. Mine is 40x72x15. It is a pain in the rear trying to jocky equipment around all the time.


----------



## yooper (Nov 1, 2009)

Here is mine at home, much bigger than the ####ter out at camp it is 46x80


----------



## joe25DA (Nov 1, 2009)

This is my parents garage. Above it is an apt. We just put a 10' door in to replace the 16'
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws308.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws308.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
looks cluttered, but its not that bad in there.
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws309.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws309.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
I can fit 10 saws under the bench
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws310.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws310.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Hers the bench, tool box, on th shelf in the white boxes are marked parts for diff saws, below spray paints, greases, cleaners ect. it works well
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws311.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws311.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Freehand (Nov 1, 2009)

joe25DA said:


> This is my parents garage. Above it is an apt. We just put a 10' door in to replace the 16'
> <a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws308.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws308.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> looks cluttered, but its not that bad in there.
> <a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws309.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws309.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> ...



Does that Coke machine really dispense Miller Lite?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 1, 2009)

Here is mine outside.





Inside this is from a few months ago so it look a little cleaner now.


----------



## joe25DA (Nov 1, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Does that Coke machine really dispense Miller Lite?



haha yeah. I told you my dad was an old school vending guy! That machine looks new but its a '79. And yeah we put miller lites in it. And boy, they are nice and cold!


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Nov 1, 2009)

Heres a couple of crappy pics of the shop. Upstairs has bunk beds for the deer hunt, I have a bunch of friends stay here for week of the black powder hunt. Downstairs is my shop area.


----------



## tjbier (Nov 1, 2009)

yooper said:


> Here is mine at home, much bigger than the ####ter out at camp it is 46x80



must be July  not much snow!


----------



## jonsereds49sp (Nov 1, 2009)

not exactly sure how to make it show up as anything more than a link.. maybe someone can help me out. Shops normally not that messy, and for some strange reason theres not a single engine sitting on the bench in this pic..


----------



## The Lorax (Nov 1, 2009)

jonsereds49sp said:


> not exactly sure how to make it show up as anything more than a link.. maybe someone can help me out. Shops normally not that messy, and for some strange reason theres not a single engine sitting on the bench in this pic..



You have already uploaded the pic, then you press the little yellow square button in the toolbar that says insert image and copy your pics address into that box.


----------



## yooper (Nov 2, 2009)

tjbier said:


> must be July  not much snow!



lol, no about a month ago


----------



## spacemule (Nov 2, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Theres mine..



You know, you should really do something about those orange spots and that puss color--it don't look healthy.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 2, 2009)

jonsereds49sp said:


> not exactly sure how to make it show up as anything more than a link.. maybe someone can help me out. Shops normally not that messy, and for some strange reason theres not a single engine sitting on the bench in this pic..



Here it is.


----------



## Lurch2 (Nov 2, 2009)

*shop*

My little space in the world.


----------



## Mike(nj) (Nov 2, 2009)

Here's mine just after it was put up. I need to take some current photos.......


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 2, 2009)

here you go, this is my hideout


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 2, 2009)

the last two


----------



## stipes (Nov 2, 2009)

*Dang!!!*



Rookie1 said:


> Heres pics of my basement workbench. Glad I cleaned it up earlier.



Frm one A*D*D brother to another...Looks great!!!


----------



## Rookie1 (Nov 2, 2009)

stipes said:


> Frm one A*D*D brother to another...Looks great!!!



And thats clean.


----------



## stipes (Nov 2, 2009)

*Lmao!!!*



Rookie1 said:


> And thats clean.



Why I said looks great!!! You seen survivorman on DSC?? He wouldnt last 7 days in my cave...LOL!!! Why I wont post a pic....


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Nov 2, 2009)

I wish this was my cave, but alas it's Heff's.


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 2, 2009)

NO ONE CLICK ON Turkeyslayer'S SECOND ATTACHMENTS


----------



## Rookie1 (Nov 2, 2009)

lewis16 said:


> NO ONE CLICK ON Turkeyslayer'S SECOND ATTACHMENTS



Lewis I hope you didnt click on that. Your way too young to look at those.


----------



## TJ-Bill (Nov 2, 2009)

Here's my basement man Cave.. I slapped together a bench this summer because I was tired of working of an old coffee table. 







The shed has alot more tools, but the basement has this!


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 2, 2009)

Here's my mess, Gotta straighten it up someday.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't have any space at my place to work on my stuff, so this is my little shop I tinker with stuff in.


----------



## Rookie1 (Nov 2, 2009)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I don't have any space at my place to work on my stuff, so this is my little shop I tinker with stuff in.



Bragger. Whos worse you or Thall.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Nov 2, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> Bragger. Whos worse you or Thall.:greenchainsaw:



I think Tommy has more saws in the infamous "Shed Out back" than I do stuffed under my bench.


----------



## epicklein22 (Nov 2, 2009)

Check it out. I have more somewhere:






Hey SS, whenever you want to sell that monster maul, put me first in line.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 2, 2009)

epicklein22 said:


> Check it out. I have more somewhere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I better hang on to it, It still gets used some.


----------



## WoodchuckPaddy (Nov 2, 2009)

Here are a few pics of a 20 x 30 Barn/shop and a little shed next to it that I built over the years. Barn has 200 amp service and is insulated. No water but a few sticks in the woodstove and it's toasty. Has upstairs loft space too. Interior pics next time I'm there.






The shed is just a funky shed with wood storage overhang.






The problem is these are located on a property I lived when I was a single man. Now we live at a different location (next town over) and I have to travel 5-10 mins to get to the shop... (I still own that property), just don't live there anymore. Wish I could pick it up and move to walking distance of my present residence


----------



## Freehand (Nov 4, 2009)

Here is the chaos that is my shop....

100 year old gambriel roof barn






From the outside






Saws under the bench






The most important tool in the shop






Clutter.....kitchen cabinet job in various stages of assembly


----------



## Trigger Man (Nov 4, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Here is the chaos that is my shop....
> 
> 100 year old gambriel roof barn
> 
> ...



That's a sweet looking old barn you have there! But that saw dust must be murder on them saws under the bench, you should cover them over with a towel or sheet or something. just to be safe, I have done some wood working and that dust goes everywhere!


----------



## whitedogone (Nov 4, 2009)

Bet that shop gets a little brezzzy in the winter time.


----------



## Freehand (Nov 4, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> Bet that shop gets a little brezzzy in the winter time.



No doubt.....and I'm scared to death to do any kind of heat in there....big ol' tinder box what with all the wood scrap and saw dust....gonna be saying goodbye to that old space here soon.opcorn:


----------



## ghitch75 (Nov 4, 2009)

here is where i hide from the ol' lady....

remodelin'....need more space!!!:jawdrop:


----------



## ghitch75 (Nov 4, 2009)

1 more


----------



## TJ-Bill (Nov 5, 2009)

Here's me Shed.. It's getting ait cold to be working out the but hopefully I'll have time and the $$ to put my old Fisher stove in.. it's 16'x20' with a new 10'x10' addition.





















crappy picture of the new 10x10..


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice work shed, That wheeler looks like it has a truck tire on it.


----------



## Rookie1 (Nov 5, 2009)

Man you guys with those outbuildings sure make me jealous.


----------



## Trigger Man (Nov 5, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Nice work shed, That wheeler looks like it has a truck tire on it.




Yeah, I would'nt mind knowing what make of tires ya got there on ya bike? I'm looking for a pair for mine, can you tell me the manufacturer's name?


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Nov 5, 2009)

Your sheds are nicer than most of the apartments I've lived in.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Nov 6, 2009)

My shed is packed so I do Alot of wrork on a bench outside infront.
There is a tin roof over my bench and two side walls put one side is
wide open.


----------



## TJ-Bill (Nov 6, 2009)

Trigger Man said:


> Yeah, I would'nt mind knowing what make of tires ya got there on ya bike? I'm looking for a pair for mine, can you tell me the manufacturer's name?



If your talkign about my bike, The rear tires are Dunlops, I like them, they're a good all around tire don't rip the grass up to much when I'm working around the house but have enough traction out on the trail.. That being said they are not a Mud tire, But they are alot cheaper then those aggressive mud tires too.


----------



## gmax (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's my shed,


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 6, 2009)

I've got the shed, problem is trying to keep up with the mortgage has put a serious crimp on my "toy collecting".# But if anyone wants some of their prize possesions to have a nice dry home I think we can find a spot!


----------



## stihl038x2 (Nov 6, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Shipping would be more than the saw,LOL
> 
> *If your really into saws all you have to do is get in good with a saw dealer. Many many saws get left behind. Some shops get so full of old left behind saw they toss them in the dumpster*..



I've been a regular fixture at my Stihl dealer,and get the "good friend/customer vibe" from them, however they steadfastly refuse to pass on any of those dumpster or saws that customer doesn't want back. 
Where exactly are you Tommy and I'll bring coffee and dougnuts in exchange for some rejects  And I would even take a peak in your dumpster (if you'd let me).
Oh yeah...the shipping up here to me wouldn't cost more than the saws worth,if that would work for ya !

Steve


----------



## TJ-Bill (Nov 6, 2009)

mobetter said:


> I've got the shed, problem is trying to keep up with the mortgage has put a serious crimp on my "toy collecting".# But if anyone wants some of their prize possesions to have a nice dry home I think we can find a spot!



I hate you!!

Nice "Shed" is it insulated? Steel contruction? I'm slowly getting ready to build a shop in the next 2-3 years and I'm playign with the idea of an all steel construction instead of wood.. I'm looking at something around 30'x40'


----------



## Freehand (Nov 6, 2009)

TJ-Bill said:


> I hate you!!
> 
> Nice "Shed" is it insulated? Steel contruction? I'm slowly getting ready to build a shop in the next 2-3 years and I'm playign with the idea of an all steel construction instead of wood.. I'm looking at something around 30'x40'



Down here,a feller can get a 30 x 40 in red iron ERECTED for about nine grand.They'll throw that sucker up in three days too......opcorn:


----------



## TJ-Bill (Nov 6, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Down here,a feller can get a 30 x 40 in red iron ERECTED for about nine grand.They'll throw that sucker up in three days too......opcorn:



.. that just breaks my heart.. I'm lookign at 20-25K for a wooden structure 2x6 walls and 10 ceilings with no insulation,, this also include the slab


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 6, 2009)

No Insulation, That will come down the road when I finish paying the Bank to maintain their property.#The old smoke dragon keeps it nice in the shoulder season, worthless below 30*.I have 200 amp service, water and even sewage.#The plan is to someday make a 24x 28 insulated shop area with a mezz for storage.#But having it all wide open is very nice.









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Freehand (Nov 6, 2009)

mobetter said:


> No Insulation, That will come down the road when I finish paying the Bank to maintain their property.#The old smoke dragon keeps it nice in the shoulder season, worthless below 30*.I have 200 amp service, water and even sewage.#The plan is to someday make a 24x 28 insulated shop area with a mezz for storage.#But having it all wide open is very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wood truss framed,eh?Nice space,always look better to me before they get all closed in.


----------



## bruiser 1 (Nov 6, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> About what, its just a long running hobby. Hell anyone thats been tinkering with saws as long as I have usually has more than me. I'm fairly positive I've given away more saws than what you see in that pic, they just saws, no biggie..



Then you would'nt mind making a charitable donation! Oh by the way you get the "You suck award" NICE STABLE THERE!


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 6, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Here is mine outside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now thats what I need is that old chicken house trusses?


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 6, 2009)

bruiser 1 said:


> Then you would'nt mind making a charitable donation! Oh by the way you get the "You suck award" NICE STABLE THERE!



Whats the name of the charity?, I might be able to help THEM out,LOL


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 6, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Whats the name of the charity?, I might be able to help THEM out,LOL



The Matt Fund

accepting all chainsaws running or not.


----------



## gink595 (Nov 6, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Down here,a feller can get a 30 x 40 in red iron ERECTED for about nine grand.They'll throw that sucker up in three days too......opcorn:



Thats a good price! I work for a major steel building manufacturer, we build alot of the building for alot of the ones you see advertised in magazines, they just put their name on it and sell it. Who is manufacturer of the pre-fab bldg.? You have to be careful with the steel bldgs. becasue you might think you are buying a bldg. for that but you have foundation to consider which a PE will have to design, plus all the concrete, insulation, your framed openings (if they include any). I know where I work the money is in the sheeting and trims... The frames are rather cheap compared to the components... I forget what they said before but the bldg. price is only like 15% of the total cost of the project once it is completed.


I would put a steel bldg. up because I can get one really cheap and I won't have to hire a contractor to build it. I think in the long run a steel bldg. is the way to go, and steel is cheap right now and the metal bldg. market is DOWN... alot of our competition has closed there doors, some permantly and some for the time being... I know we had a meeting and they told us we'll take on any project, it doesn't matter what it is, stuff we normally would snub our noses at we are doing... we are seeing a lot of high complexity work right now more than I have ever seen in the 12 years I've been there. So what I am saying is the manufactures are dropping there pants to get work right now to keep engineering and shop working bottom line..profit isn't all the important at the moment, market share is... so if you have been sitting on the fence you might want to get some prices, it might go down a bit more once winter hits but it is a buyers market in the metal bldg. marker


----------



## gink595 (Nov 6, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> is that old chicken house trusses?



There called open web rafters, cheaper alternative to built up or hot-roll rafters... They affordable and easy to erect.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 6, 2009)

gink595 said:


> There called open web rafters, cheaper alternative to built up or hot-roll rafters... They affordable and easy to erect.



Also found in chicken houses here I am going to be tearing one down for the materials soon I hope


----------



## gink595 (Nov 6, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Also found in chicken houses here I am going to be tearing one down for the materials soon I hope



Hmmm now by chicken houses you mean...birds right????


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 6, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Hmmm now by chicken houses you mean...birds right????



Yup by the gazillions many going oob now I wonder if China took that market too.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 6, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Yup by the gazillions many going oob now I wonder if China took that market too.



yes my shop is chicken house truss with a taller leg. There are places up here that make them however you want them.


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 6, 2009)

my deterrant for pidgeoning in my shed is the browning 12 guage in my attic


----------



## ryans4022 (Nov 8, 2009)

<a href="http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg161/ryans4022/?action=view&current=IMG_1274.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg161/ryans4022/IMG_1274.jpg" border="0" alt="Inside"></a>
<a href="http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg161/ryans4022/?action=view&current=IMG_1160.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg161/ryans4022/IMG_1160.jpg" border="0" alt="new gar"></a>

A work in progress, im outta money so im at a standstill


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 8, 2009)

ryans4022 said:


> <a href="http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg161/ryans4022/?action=view&current=IMG_1274.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg161/ryans4022/IMG_1274.jpg" border="0" alt="Inside"></a>
> <a href="http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg161/ryans4022/?action=view&current=IMG_1160.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg161/ryans4022/IMG_1160.jpg" border="0" alt="new gar"></a>
> 
> A work in progress, im outta money so im at a standstill



It is better than my storage shed lmfao! I am too embarrassed to take a pic lol


----------



## Banacanin (Nov 8, 2009)

yooper said:


> This is my man cave out at my hunting property. I do all my paper work in there:hmm3grin2orange:



I see that you keep the pine cones handy, mind you dont pull them the wrong way


----------



## 7oaks (Nov 8, 2009)

ryans4022 said:


> <a href="http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg161/ryans4022/?action=view&current=IMG_1274.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg161/ryans4022/IMG_1274.jpg" border="0" alt="Inside"></a>
> <a href="http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg161/ryans4022/?action=view&current=IMG_1160.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg161/ryans4022/IMG_1160.jpg" border="0" alt="new gar"></a>
> 
> A work in progress, im outta money so im at a standstill



Real nice Ryan...What about windows? Do they come later?


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 9, 2009)

*Here she is boys'*

its little, but makes a nice tool shed. Insulated, fireplace, etc, etc. 





















and no....its not normally that clean.


----------



## Freehand (Nov 9, 2009)

Looks like a shweet spot,Wiggs......good place to hide from the old lady:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 9, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Down here,a feller can get a 30 x 40 in red iron ERECTED for about nine grand.They'll throw that sucker up in three days too......opcorn:



Not In California! The building permit would run $10,000-$15,000 and take 6 months minimum including the public meetings, the sprinkler system about $10,000, the water hook up for the fire sprinklers around $15,000. The diveway will have to be 12' wide minimum and support a fire engine, that will cost $25,000 more. Then the County will inspect every square inch of your property looking for violations. And by the way, any violations found and you have to prove your innocense, you are guilty until proven innocent! You can not get a permit if you are within 150' of a stream and you can't take down any trees to build without a fight. Oh and you will need an archaelogist and an Indian on site during all excavation.

My neighbor put a 1 bedroom granny unit/garage behind his house 2 years ago and it cost him $220.000. That is completely normal for this area. The average fixer upper house is still well over $500,000.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 9, 2009)

2dogs said:


> Not In California! The building permit would run $10,000-$15,000 and take 6 months minimum including the public meetings, the sprinkler system about $10,000, the water hook up for the fire sprinklers around $15,000. The diveway will have to be 12' wide minimum and support a fire engine, that will cost $25,000 more. Then the County will inspect every square inch of your property looking for violations. And by the way, any violations found and you have to prove your innocense, you are guilty until proven innocent! You can not get a permit if you are within 150' of a stream and you can't take down any trees to build without a fight. Oh and you will need an archaelogist and an Indian on site during all excavation.
> 
> My neighbor put a 1 bedroom granny unit/garage behind his house 2 years ago and it cost him $220.000. That is completely normal for this area. The average fixer upper house is still well over $500,000.



Cali aint worth a plug nickle to me except for the friends out there.Temporary realestate imo bottom of ocean someday


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 9, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> its little, but makes a nice tool shed. Insulated, fireplace, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks too organized,lol Nice shop. Everything in it's place. Wish mine was organized. Mine looks like a junk pile.


----------



## Rookie1 (Nov 9, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> its little, but makes a nice tool shed. Insulated, fireplace, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That thing is sweet!


----------



## ryans4022 (Nov 9, 2009)

7oaks said:


> Real nice Ryan...What about windows? Do they come later?



Actually Carl the windows are in and most of the siding on. Gonna slap the rest of the siding on this week so i can get a final inspection from the county. Then all i have to do is wire it, concrete floor, insulation drywall etc etc...............again im outta money, but the good news i may be in it by the time I retire:greenchainsaw:


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Nov 9, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> its little, but makes a nice tool shed. Insulated, fireplace, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a nice place you have there. Bet you stay warm in the winter.


----------



## gink595 (Nov 9, 2009)

Here's mine, I just moved this summer so I'm still trying to get organized and stuff put away... It's still a mess, I must say this is the messest shop I've ever had, I'm normally very organzed I hate working in a :censored: hole where you can't find anyting...


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice place Gink, What model is that old school yamaha ya got. Looks like it's in great shape. The triumph will be fun when you get it back together.


----------



## Freehand (Nov 9, 2009)

I like that Simplicity tractor.....Tough little things.Does it have the Wisconsin engine?opcorn:


----------



## gink595 (Nov 9, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Nice place Gink, What model is that old school yamaha ya got. Looks like it's in great shape. The triumph will be fun when you get it back together.



Thanks, it's a 1976 XT500 single, my dad gave it to me when I was 15, it is in great shape, he bought it from a friend who bought it new, when Dad bought it from him it had 1200 miles on it, It has 11,000 on it now. I rode the piss out of it througout high school.


----------



## gink595 (Nov 9, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> I like that Simplicity tractor.....Tough little things.Does it have the Wisconsin engine?opcorn:



No it has a Kohler in it, I had to put a exhaust valve in it this spring...runs good again


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 9, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Thanks, it's a 1976 XT500 single, my dad gave it to me when I was 15, it is in great shape, he bought it from a friend who bought it new, when Dad bought it from him it had 1200 miles on it, It has 11,000 on it now. I rode the piss out of it througout high school.


Cool, Them big thumpers had some awesome torque.


----------



## Evanrude (Nov 9, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> I like that Simplicity tractor.....Tough little things.Does it have the Wisconsin engine?opcorn:



Yep, tough tractors. Got one myself actually. Its a 7116 with a Briggs & Stratton. Its done its share of work in our family with mowing and snow plowing in the last 20 some years. The Briggs is getting a little tired though, hopefully this winter I'll be able to rebuild it.


----------



## dragrcr (Nov 9, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Thanks, it's a 1976 XT500 single, my dad gave it to me when I was 15, it is in great shape, he bought it from a friend who bought it new, when Dad bought it from him it had 1200 miles on it, It has 11,000 on it now. I rode the piss out of it througout high school.



I hade a 77, it was fun and they even came street legal around here. cant reg. them anymore, but mine had the plate, and all the lights ect..


----------



## gink595 (Nov 10, 2009)

Great bikes, mine is street legal it has all the BS turn signals stop lights, now the TT500 was the pure off road bike, it jusy had number plates. Here is a couple pics of it.


----------



## 7oaks (Nov 11, 2009)

*Late to the thread*

I'm a little late to this thread but just started moving into my workshop this past weekend. Here is a pic of the exterior. My wife has the left "half" and I get the right "half".






Interior shot:





Close-up of chainsaw work station. Contra being worked on:





Wood working area:





Back messy side - still organizing - need to build more counter tops and shelving to get everything off the floor! Propane ventless heater.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 11, 2009)

7oaks said:


> I'm a little late to this thread but just started moving into my workshop this past weekend. Here is a pic of the exterior. My wife has the left "half" and I get the right "half".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dam that's nice.


----------



## 7oaks (Nov 11, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Dam that's nice.



Thank you sir!


----------



## Ironbark (Nov 11, 2009)

I hate it when you guys post pics of your workshops or woodsheds that look better than my house


----------



## woodenbiker (Nov 11, 2009)

My Cave and gaurdian of the wood stacks!!





















Hope you enjoy.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 11, 2009)

Well it may be my computer here at work but all i see is red x's


----------



## romeo (Nov 11, 2009)

I just have a series of "man huts" instead of a nice big cave. Two sheds and a covered back porch. Allot of my work moves inside the house which my wife LOVES!


I am jealous of you other folks.


----------



## gmax (Nov 11, 2009)

romeo said:


> I just have a series of "man huts" instead of a nice big cave. Two sheds and a covered back porch. Allot of my work moves inside the house which my wife LOVES!
> 
> 
> I am jealous of you other folks.



You must have a tolerant wife, I don't think mine would allow that


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 11, 2009)

7oaks said:


> I'm a little late to this thread but just started moving into my workshop this past weekend. Here is a pic of the exterior. My wife has the left "half" and I get the right "half".
> 
> ]



Nice workshop!! Rep sent.


----------



## A. Stanton (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's mine


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 11, 2009)

A. Stanton said:


> Here's mine


Possibly the best one yet, A place to relax and get away from the rat race. All i see when i go in mine is work that needs to be done.


----------



## TooBizzy (Nov 11, 2009)

And mine....Nice to have a place to get away from it all!


----------



## parrisw (Nov 11, 2009)

TooBizzy said:


> And mine....Nice to have a place to get away from it all!



Very awesome man!!!!!!!! I tried to rep but I'm out for today. What heli's are those?? I see maybe a Trex, and a couple of Raptors? What else. I've got a few as well. I got all electrics now, although haven't flown in a couple years now.


----------



## dragrcr (Nov 11, 2009)

AHHH another saw nut and RC pilot, and a whirly bird one at that! Nice helis.
I have been flying for a long time, you have some nice stuff, looks like a couple 90 size birds down to a 500? I have a 450SEV2, and 500esp colne. I never got into nitro helis tho.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 11, 2009)

That's a super nice shop TooBizzy. Neat and plenty of workroom.


----------



## TooBizzy (Nov 11, 2009)

I have 3 Raptors (2 30's and a 50se), the Red and White one on the end is a Predator Carbon Gasser with a 6 foot rotor. It scares me! I also have two Trex450se's..I mainly fly the 50se.....I'm into planes too....Trying to switch to all gas. Tired of the Nitro mess and expensive fuel. Last winters project was my first 50cc gasser plank....Yak 54.....Its awsome....

Funny how Rc and chainsaws go together! Both are a passion of mine....Love to fly in the summer and cut wood in the fall.....


----------



## parrisw (Nov 11, 2009)

dragrcr said:


> AHHH another saw nut and RC pilot, and a whirly bird one at that! Nice helis.
> I have been flying for a long time, you have some nice stuff, looks like a couple 90 size birds down to a 500? I have a 450SEV2, and 500esp colne. I never got into nitro helis tho.



Man you too. I've had a bunch of nitro's, 30size to 80 sized. I even had a Gasser once that was really cool. Now I just got electrics. All 550 size, and a Trex 450, oh, a hummingbird too, cool for flying around the house.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 11, 2009)

TooBizzy said:


> I have 3 Raptors (2 30's and a 50se), the Red and White one on the end is a Predator Carbon Gasser with a 6 foot rotor. It scares me! I also have two Trex450se's..I mainly fly the 50se.....I'm into planes too....Trying to switch to all gas. Tired of the Nitro mess and expensive fuel. Last winters project was my first 50cc gasser plank....Yak 54.....Its awsome....
> 
> Funny how Rc and chainsaws go together! Both are a passion of mine....Love to fly in the summer and cut wood in the fall.....



Dang I got to get back into flying.


----------



## TooBizzy (Nov 11, 2009)

For anybody wanting to know what the wire cage is. Its for my wifes Kitty's....It has a pet door to the outside. Since the garage is heated (wood furnace for both the house and garage) its nice for her Kitty's to get in out of the cold in the winter.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 11, 2009)

Here was a passion of mine for a while. Got to do it again.

My self portrait in front of my house. Taken from my heli.


----------



## dragrcr (Nov 11, 2009)

I fly alot of scratch built balsa planes in the 40 inch span now, and fly the heck out of my SE. I am to the point where i will hover inverted all day, but not too much FF inverted, anything goes the easy side up. I can also chaos on the sim, but dont have the nutz do do it eith the trex. I have been flying my PZ sukhoi alot, and am about ready to have my buddy solo his first slow stick this weekend, he has been flying my vapor alot and built the SS for a trainer... my next plane will be a hyperion sniper, or an airfoilz or such, want to get into 3D planes a little more.


----------



## 7oaks (Nov 11, 2009)

TooBizzy said:


> And mine....Nice to have a place to get away from it all!



Kool...Well equipped and tidy. Love the planes.


----------



## 7oaks (Nov 11, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Here was a passion of mine for a while. Got to do it again.
> 
> My self portrait in front of my house. Taken from my heli.



Way cool. I know of a guy who makes a living doing real estate photos for developers and owners. He uses a balloon though and tethered video monitor.

Rep coming your way!!!


----------



## spacemule (Nov 11, 2009)

TooBizzy said:


> I have 3 Raptors (2 30's and a 50se), the Red and White one on the end is a Predator Carbon Gasser with a 6 foot rotor. It scares me! I also have two Trex450se's..I mainly fly the 50se.....I'm into planes too....Trying to switch to all gas. Tired of the Nitro mess and expensive fuel. Last winters project was my first 50cc gasser plank....Yak 54.....Its awsome....
> 
> Funny how Rc and chainsaws go together! Both are a passion of mine....Love to fly in the summer and cut wood in the fall.....


I had a lot of r/c planes in my younger years. I even modified a poulan chainsaw motor to go one one of them. I had a Nexus .30 heli for a while--before flight simulators were common. That was a nerve racking experience. 

I no longer have time and money for them.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 11, 2009)

7oaks said:


> Way cool. I know of a guy who makes a living doing real estate photos for developers and owners. He uses a balloon though and tethered video monitor.
> 
> Rep coming your way!!!



Thanks!! Ya I used to go crazy on a forum for that stuff, like here but different, some amazing people on there, way more talent then me.


----------



## spacemule (Nov 11, 2009)

parrisw said:


> some amazing people on there, way more talent then me.



Now there's a surprise.


----------



## Freehand (Nov 11, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Now there's a surprise.



And another amazingly cheap shot from the mule himself......so out of character:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## parrisw (Nov 11, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Now there's a surprise.



likewise. I was gona leave you alone in this post but you started it. I've never had a problem admitting when other people know more then me.

EDIT: Your not worth it.


----------



## dragrcr (Nov 12, 2009)

I was addicted to RC groups for a long time, i have now found a new crutch and it is more expensive that RC... I wtill fly the sim nightly to keep up...


----------



## spacemule (Nov 12, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> And another amazingly cheap shot from the mule himself......so out of character:biggrinbounce2:



You don't know how often I restrain myself.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 12, 2009)

spacemule said:


> You don't know how often I restrain myself.



Restrain yourself from what? Masturbation?


----------



## TooBizzy (Nov 12, 2009)

See what I mean guys....Chainsaws and RC go hand in hand! Looks like a lot of you have the same hobby/passions as I have....I have never ventured into taking vids from my planes or heli's. But I think it is way cool. As for belonging to RC forums, I think I've found them all! RCG, FlyingGiants, RcUniverse, Helifreaks, RunRyder, you name it, you can find traces of me all over! 

I'm sure some/most of you have some sort of technical background. Seems as though this is the norm. I was a machinist for 27 yrs, and have moved up the scale a bit to a Process Engineer. I love hybernating to the garage to tinker with things. Its my outlet.....What do some of you guys do for a living?

BTW...Thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## romeo (Nov 12, 2009)

gmax said:


> You must have a tolerant wife, I don't think mine would allow that



She is great, she doesn't mind as long as she doesn't stub her toe on a project and I keep the area clean. I do the cleaning, machining, and welding out side, in the warm months I do the assembly work outside too but it has been cooling off and getting dark early. Right now I am building a KDX200 in the living room (top and bottom end). She knows it will be cash in the end and Christmas is on its way.

Speaking of projects built in the house, this 2100/3120 was built on the dining room table. The table is a 1920's Drexal New Hampton (Mahogony) that I also restored right where it sits. The saw exploded big but the table still works.


----------



## gink595 (Nov 12, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Here was a passion of mine for a while. Got to do it again.
> 
> My self portrait in front of my house. Taken from my heli.



Thats pretty sweet!! I have a aerial photo as well of my place except I wasn't taking it from a RC...


----------



## gink595 (Nov 12, 2009)

romeo said:


> She is great, she doesn't mind as long as she doesn't stub her toe on a project and I keep the area clean. I do the cleaning, machining, and welding out side, in the warm months I do the assembly work outside too but it has been cooling off and getting dark early. Right now I am building a KDX200 in the living room (top and bottom end). She knows it will be cash in the end and Christmas is on its way.
> 
> Speaking of projects built in the house, this 2100/3120 was built on the dining room table. The table is a 1920's Drexal New Hampton (Mahogony) that I also restored right where it sits. The saw exploded big but the table still works.



Hahaha...When I was in High School my bedroom was in the basment and it had a walk out sliding door, I used to rebuild motorcycles down there, I'd have them hanging from the ceiling while I was rebuilding the forks...LOL toolbox was right next to my bed Thats brings back some great memories


----------



## joatmon (Nov 12, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Hahaha...When I was in High School my bedroom was in the basment and it had a walk out sliding door, I used to rebuild motorcycles down there, I'd have them hanging from the ceiling while I was rebuilding the forks...LOL toolbox was right next to my bed Thats brings back some great memories



Frank,

You must have had a HUGE bedroom to house all the tools required to work on Beezers and Triumphs.

ole joat


----------



## parrisw (Nov 12, 2009)

TooBizzy said:


> See what I mean guys....Chainsaws and RC go hand in hand! Looks like a lot of you have the same hobby/passions as I have....I have never ventured into taking vids from my planes or heli's. But I think it is way cool. As for belonging to RC forums, I think I've found them all! RCG, FlyingGiants, RcUniverse, Helifreaks, RunRyder, you name it, you can find traces of me all over!
> 
> I'm sure some/most of you have some sort of technical background. Seems as though this is the norm. I was a machinist for 27 yrs, and have moved up the scale a bit to a Process Engineer. I love hybernating to the garage to tinker with things. Its my outlet.....What do some of you guys do for a living?
> 
> BTW...Thanks for the nice comments!



Hey I'm an auto mechanic, and yes it's a fairly techanical job these days. I spent most of my time on runryder. I've been into RC off an on since I was 12.


----------



## TooBizzy (Nov 12, 2009)

I would say an Auto mechanic is a very technical job. Shoot, there are people out there that can't even air up their tires! You don't see too many of those people into RC or Chainsaws!


----------



## parrisw (Nov 12, 2009)

TooBizzy said:


> I would say an Auto mechanic is a very technical job. Shoot, there are people out there that can't even air up their tires! You don't see too many of those people into RC or Chainsaws!



Ya for sure. Some cars can set the check engine light for having a brake light bulb out. People crap themselves whe I tell em it'll cost ya $70 to change a bulb, $65 to scan the computer $1.50 bulb and a few bucks to put the bulb in. It's crazy.


----------



## gink595 (Nov 12, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Frank,
> 
> You must have had a HUGE bedroom to house all the tools required to work on Beezers and Triumphs.
> 
> ole joat



The whole downstairs of the house!!! the one half had my bedroom and TV and such and the other had a Shop Smith some tool boxes and shelves...

What you mean all those tools for BSA's and Trumpets, all you need is a small collection of Whitworth wrenches a oil drip pan(neccesity) a test meter for the Lucas Prince of Darkness electrical system and a small collection of oil sealents Can't beat the British!!!


----------



## belgian (Nov 13, 2009)

I have pretty much the same setup as 7 oaks.
My workshop is in my garage : the left side is for my wife's car, the right one is my workshop ; I seldom put the car in it.


----------



## Freehand (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice shop,Belgian......looks stout...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rrBx6mAWYPU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rrBx6mAWYPU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## belgian (Nov 13, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Nice shop,Belgian......looks stout...



thanks. Wooden houses are not common at all over here. Bricks only.

We have a saying that goes 'every belgian is born with a brick in his stomach'...
very true actually, while we all like to built on own house...


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 13, 2009)

Well, i thought i'd throw a couple pictures in this thread too. My shop is 60'x46' and i have a seperate 200 amp service to it, here is the south faceing end,






And this is the north faceing end,






I'm set up to do all the metal and woodworking i'd ever want to do, and the second story room, is where i can take breaks... lol It has a big deck, (not pictured) outdoor kitchen, and when finished, it will have living quarters in it too...

Rob


----------



## 7oaks (Nov 13, 2009)

Belgian...It's a beaut!


----------



## 7oaks (Nov 13, 2009)

Rob...

Love the pond shot. Now that would be relaxing to sit beside and work on a saw!


----------



## Hddnis (Nov 15, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Now there's a surprise.




Hey Space, I found a picture of your work area.








Mr. HE


----------



## parrisw (Nov 15, 2009)

Hddnis said:


> Hey Space, I found a picture of your work area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Somebody rep this man!!!!!!!


----------



## whitedogone (Nov 15, 2009)

parrisw said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Somebody rep this man!!!!!!!



got him


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 15, 2009)

lol I am getting a nice storage shed free to haul and a lean to for the splitter also may get a barn :monkey: Won't be all fancy pants like some here but its free lol


----------



## wgrassel (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is my little fishing cabin which I built myself with only hand tools (no power). It's not much but I enjoyed building it and I enjoy using it.


----------



## grandpatractor (Nov 15, 2009)

Here's some of the inside of mine.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 15, 2009)

grandpatractor said:


> Here's some of the inside of mine.



:jawdrop: You caught Redlinefever & me putting our pants back on!!


----------



## whitedogone (Nov 15, 2009)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> :jawdrop: You caught Redlinefever & me putting our pants back on!!



I thought I saw the corn oil on the table>>>>


----------



## Hddnis (Nov 15, 2009)

parrisw]ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Somebody rep this man!!!!!!! [/QUOTE]
[QUOTE=whitedogone said:


> got him




Thanks to all for the rep.

I saw the pic and it just fit on so many levels I laughed out loud. 

The wife, she wonders about me sometimes I think.



Mr. HE


----------



## Freehand (Nov 15, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> I thought I saw the corn oil on the table>>>>



Well thats just wrong.......:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 15, 2009)

wgrassel said:


> Here is my little fishing cabin which I built myself with only hand tools (no power). It's not much but I enjoyed building it and I enjoy using it.



Wow are you the unibomber lol Just kidding nice get away imo. Here we call it being in the dog house lmao.


----------



## spacemule (Nov 15, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Wow are you the unibomber lol Just kidding nice get away imo. Here we call it being in the dog house lmao.



As long as you've got cable tv, the dog house ain't bad.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 15, 2009)

spacemule said:


> As long as you've got cable tv, the dog house ain't bad.



Rigged up satellite to my deer stand lol


----------



## dragrcr (Nov 16, 2009)

spacemule said:


> As long as you've got cable tv, the dog house ain't bad.



and if that dog house with cable has a fridge full of beer, it might actully be better than the regular house!


----------



## SAW (Nov 22, 2009)

Some nice looking sheds/man caves.


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 23, 2009)

i am impressed, its brilliant seeing where everybody lives


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 3, 2009)

Found this cool sign to go on my bench.


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 11, 2010)

Here's a couple pictures of my basement workshop...

Work area






Saw storage






Shindaiwa parts pile, trying to thin this out a bit


----------



## Bill G (Jul 12, 2010)

For once it is nice to see a old thread revisted.

Bill


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 12, 2010)

*My Shed and the Family*

The shed





and the Family


----------



## Nardoo (Jul 12, 2010)

Well that is nearly perfect. But do I detect a space there for a 361?

Nardoo


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 12, 2010)

Stihlman441 said:


> The shed and the Family



Nice! Im not sure what makes me more jealous your shop or your saws.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 12, 2010)

Nardoo said:


> Well that is nearly perfect. But do I detect a space there for a 361?
> 
> Nardoo



Dont go putting idears in my head.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 12, 2010)

Nardoo said:


> But do I detect a space there for a 361?
> 
> Nardoo



If it aint 70cc or up, its a waste of time...


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 12, 2010)

my red barn its all red oak


----------



## Nardoo (Jul 12, 2010)

70 cc eh? Well we can still buy brand new MS381's here in Oz. One of those would fill the 3 series gap!
I have a couple of 038 Mags as well as a 361. All great saws but I still think a 361would be the perfect gap filler.

Nardoo


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 12, 2010)

Nardoo said:


> 70 cc eh? Well we can still buy brand new MS381's here in Oz.
> 
> Nardoo



I hate you......really.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 12, 2010)

aney one fish


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Banacanin (Jul 12, 2010)

Very cool Tom!


----------



## lewis16 (Jul 12, 2010)

come on people, more pictures!


----------



## stihlman32 (Jul 12, 2010)

When I moved in the garage was a shell and I completed it so I could park my car in it with a little work space. Funny thing is the car still sits outside!


----------



## stihlman32 (Jul 12, 2010)

One more...


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 12, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> Very cool Tom!



thanks


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jul 12, 2010)

smilin possum said:


> Ha Ha Rookie1 I'm so glad you posted that. The boy's working so no pic. but imagine twice the look of yours and that's what mine looks like. I have a smaller actual work space than you and my shop is 30'x44'. T your's looks good to be the basement.:yourock:



I have seen yours before lol


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jul 12, 2010)

Heres my 2 car garage. Once side is plum full of #### hopefully my Mom will get that out soon.





This week i got a nice Craftsman ball bearing 3 tall tool box coming that i finally paid off. Also going to be building a nice work bench.


----------



## gregz (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's my mess. As my neighbor always says

"there alot goin on in there"


----------



## brncreeper (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's mine.
<a href="http://s38.photobucket.com/albums/e134/gschildroth/10x12%20shed/?action=view&current=shedforms_01.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e134/gschildroth/10x12%20shed/shedforms_01.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s38.photobucket.com/albums/e134/gschildroth/10x12%20shed/?action=view&current=shedforms_08.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e134/gschildroth/10x12%20shed/shedforms_08.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s38.photobucket.com/albums/e134/gschildroth/10x12%20shed/?action=view&current=shed_002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e134/gschildroth/10x12%20shed/shed_002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s38.photobucket.com/albums/e134/gschildroth/10x12%20shed/?action=view&current=CompletedShed_02.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e134/gschildroth/10x12%20shed/CompletedShed_02.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 12, 2010)

gregz said:


> Here's my mess. As my neighbor always says
> 
> "there alot going on in there"



yup and and a old Hodges to


----------



## Bill G (Jul 13, 2010)

brncreeper said:


> Here's mine.
> [URL="<a href="http://s38.photobucket.com/albums/e134/gschildroth/10x12%20shed/?action=view&current=shedforms_01.jpg" target="_blank">[/URL]



I wish I knew you were pouring concrete. I could have dropped of bags of rebar stands when I was up to your GTG.

Bill


----------



## Bill G (Jul 13, 2010)

Stihlman441 said:


> The shed
> 
> 
> 
> .................



Do you have a water shortage there? Here it has been raining every day.

Bill


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 13, 2010)

Bill G, 
Australia is the dryest habital continent on the planet.....


----------



## whitedogone (Jul 13, 2010)

I've got a few caves:

Computer room:





MY 24x24 garage in the back yard:





Pole barn at the farm:









Great grandpa's cave next to new cave:




May they both rest in peace.


----------



## jra1100 (Jul 13, 2010)

I am surprised that Mark hasn't posted his shop/garage. His is the best and cleanest shop I have ever seen, and I've seen quite a few. JR


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 13, 2010)

Stihlman441 said:


> The shed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<====raises his hands wondering if the Aussie would like to adopt someone from the US....LOL! Now that's a man-cave! And the saw line up is not bad either. Thanks for posting.


----------



## alderman (Jul 13, 2010)

One of my caves.





Part of my collection





Another cave





The Welcome sign





My newest toy


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 13, 2010)

Just got my sided last night...


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 13, 2010)

alderman said:


> One of my caves.



I see your still stealing shopping carts Rich....oke:


----------



## alderman (Jul 17, 2010)

Previous owner used to have the little grocery store downtown. It was an old time store that sold groceries, hardware, and sporting goods. You wouldn't believe some of the stuff they kept.


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 29, 2014)

Time for a revival? Just finished the benches I have been making for my shed. Made out of 40mm x 40mm Box section (or square tubing in america?) and 25mm angle iron to hold the 18mm construction ply in place, gives me a little bit of a lip to stop screws running away. Nice to have somewhere clean and tidy and spacious to go about activities. They are around 1800mm x 650mm and they are 1050mm tall which gives a nice height. The one on the left in the bottom picture will have a record no.4 bench vice mounted to it and a drill press at some point. along with a bench grinder. Also I am making a chansaw work stand like the one stihl make.

Enjoy:


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 29, 2014)

I have a cave, and she's a buet!


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 29, 2014)

Hold on I'll go out and take a pic


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## lewis16 (Nov 29, 2014)

Good lord, the size of it! What's on the inside?


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 29, 2014)

It is so much better working in there now. And having my tools there close at hand and all in one place. Got a beer fridge going in soon too!


----------



## z71mike (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm gonna wanna kill myself after seeing all these awesome buildings. I frequently work on my tailgate :/


----------



## old-cat (Nov 29, 2014)

That's my whole shop, right there.


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 29, 2014)

Before I made those benches, I worked off of an old garden bench, like a picnic bench. It was a PITA. Need a vice though, nice big hefty one.


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 29, 2014)

My cave is large but as far as neatness...? Let's just say it looks like there was a cave in.


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 30, 2014)

z71mike said:


> I'm gonna wanna kill myself after seeing all these awesome buildings. I frequently work on my tailgate :/


Ha,

I still frequently work on my tailgate.

Seems every bench is full!


----------



## z71mike (Nov 30, 2014)

sachsmo said:


> Ha,
> 
> I still frequently work on my tailgate.
> 
> Seems every bench is full!


Right? Fkn A.


----------



## Bill G (Nov 30, 2014)

I have no "cave" I just work on what needs to be done where it is


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 30, 2014)

lewis16 said:


> Good lord, the size of it! What's on the inside?




Stuff.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 30, 2014)

sachsmo said:


> Stuff.


And lots of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 30, 2014)

YUP,

hate fer me 'stuff' to get lonely eh?

I even have one Stihl in there, FS80R, I hear they make a couple decent chainsaws?


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 30, 2014)

One or two I hear.


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks man, just had my friend over and he was cleaning his 201t and I was pottering about. He said how nice it is to have workspace and tools at his convienience. Had the radio on and a little storage heater and we were golden. I'm making a conscious effort to keep it clean and tidy and organised. But it's hard as stuff does just appear and accumulated in any space. Still need to fit a pillar drill, vice, grinder and linisher in there for my activities. Gonna need a bigger shed soon lol.


----------



## lewis16 (Nov 30, 2014)

The start of my cad kicking in. Cleaned and serviced my 230 and had a fiddle with the little saw and had a sharpen.


----------



## TheViking (Nov 30, 2014)

z71mike said:


> I'm gonna wanna kill myself after seeing all these awesome buildings. I frequently work on my tailgate :/


I feel your pain.


----------



## zogger (Nov 30, 2014)

TheViking said:


> I feel your pain.



Haven't done it yet, but.....I was thinking junker camping trailer, big as you can find for scrap price, poof, instant shop/shed. Gut it, make sure the roof don't leak, I mean heck, tarp the sucker, cheap and easy is the idea here, run some power to it. No property tax increase. Jack it/level it on blocks cuz you know the tires will be rotten anyway. Cut a big door and have a ramp, at least big enough to get say a riding mower up into it.


----------



## dannyknapp (Dec 4, 2014)

I'd have to spend two days cleaning to show pics of my shop. But I can show some of it. I call it "the compound". Other than the beer fridge, people seem to like my air tool hanger best. 




Put a drop of oil and hang em up. I figure it keeps dust out and saves space in the toolbox. Save your leaky air fittings and build yerself one cheap !




Old horseshoes aren't just lucky, they're great hooks for cords and hoses. Functional folk-art !




My favorite, smoking dragon or not... Kozy ain't no lie ! In this little tool room, my problem is usually getting rid of the heat. Not keeping it !


----------



## lewis16 (Dec 5, 2014)

I have addictions. CAD and TAD (TOOL ACQUISITION DISORDER) been into the local hardware shop and got yet more tools. Christmas presents for myself...


----------



## lewis16 (Dec 5, 2014)

Took a few snaps today after I got home from work with my new (to me) record number 23 workshop vice. Absolute monster of a piece of metal. Also the inside of my toolbox for anyone who is interested. Just the one at home my works ones are a little different. More machinist tools.


----------



## lewis16 (Dec 5, 2014)

Only have the one of my work toolbox. My "milling" drawer. Cutters etc and my drill stacks and countersinks.


----------



## lewis16 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks! Living large in the fact that that thing is humongous, besides that it was a real bargain, cost me £40 and it came with some fixings


----------



## Venomvpr900 (Dec 6, 2014)

Stephen C. said:


> View attachment 384694
> View attachment 384695
> View attachment 384696
> View attachment 384697
> ...


Agree 100% on the vice comment


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 6, 2014)

Stephen, those pics could have been taken in my shop. Stuff all over everywhere. I get a lot done but have to play a lot of "Rubik's Cube" whenever I need to reposition something...


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm 61 and still suffer from PAD


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## joe25DA (Dec 6, 2014)

I just picked up the proto chest today.


----------



## lewis16 (Dec 7, 2014)

I need to get hold of a toolbox extension. All of these are fantastic to see. That's a lot of toolboxes, but you only need to buy a tool once


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 7, 2014)

Stephen C. said:


> That explains the KZ1000. I am 65.......had KZ900's first was a 74, WTF is PAD?














[QUOTE="kz1000, post: 5074555, member: 114670
]



[/QUO


I knew what PAD was,

And knew it was not Primate Acquisition Disorder.

He collects 'kitties' eh?


----------



## Kingfisher30 (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## sachsmo (Dec 7, 2014)

Too clean!

Nice set-up and nice stuff!


----------



## old-cat (Dec 7, 2014)

Somebody's got BIG bucks!


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 7, 2014)

wanna see sumthin' money can't buy?


----------



## Cantdog (Dec 7, 2014)

I'll toss in a couple of my shop too...outside pics from a couple yrs back......just after the snow left.....kinda bleak looking...much different now.......


----------



## lewis16 (Dec 7, 2014)

Kingfisher30 said:


> View attachment 384811
> View attachment 384812
> View attachment 384813
> View attachment 384814
> ...


That is lovely! A great environment and such a pleasing aesthetic


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 7, 2014)

He needs to put one O' those crusty creamsicles to work.

His benches lack pizzazz.


----------



## old-cat (Dec 7, 2014)

sachsmo said:


> He needs to put one O' those crusty creamsicles to work.
> 
> His benches lack pizzazz.
> 
> ...


That's a bar counter, NOT a work bench!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NICE!


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 7, 2014)

Nope!


----------



## old-cat (Dec 7, 2014)

sachsmo said:


> Nope!
> 
> View attachment 384849


Ok, so it WAS a bar counter! The evidence is too visible. HaHaHa


----------



## lewis16 (Dec 7, 2014)

Stephen C. said:


> the last two 4 drawer extensions I got were $26 each, new from sears. They were discounted around $100 each. They sold out fast. I got the last 2 they had in my local store (40 miles away) I found out about them thru Dealnews. http://dealnews.com
> every once in a while crazy cheap deals pop up on there and I pounce on them. After the holidays Lowes and Home depot clear out some tools at incredible prices. Last year I bought a bunch of air tools, die grinders, impact wrenches, cut off tools for something like $6 each. Kobalt brand 40 piece 3/8 drive socket sets marked down from $80 to $14. Stuff like that.


Well if you wanna get rid of one and don't mind shipping it to England I wouldn't mind giving you a little extra than you paid


----------



## lewis16 (Dec 7, 2014)

Stephen C. said:


> View attachment 384853
> 
> the last two 4 drawer extensions (far right) I got were $26 each, new from sears. They were discounted around $100 each. They sold out fast. I got the last 2 they had in my local store (40 miles away) I found out about them thru Dealnews. http://dealnews.com
> every once in a while crazy cheap deals pop up on there and I pounce on them. After the holidays Lowes and Home depot clear out some tools at incredible prices. Last year I bought a bunch of air tools, die grinders, impact wrenches, cut off tools for something like $6 each. Kobalt brand 40 piece 3/8 drive socket sets marked down from $80 to $14. Stuff like that.


On second thought that would probably be a lot on postage. Hopefully we will get some good sales here


----------



## lewis16 (Dec 7, 2014)

I am always trawling eBay for equipment and tools. It's a real problem...


----------



## lewis16 (Dec 7, 2014)

Yeah it seems a lot harder to get a good bargain here. Especially anything tool wise or chainsaw wise. I'm 20 and wouldn't be without my tools and stuff. Infact I haven't really been inside since the workshop was finished. TV and *********** are gathering dust


----------



## Kingfisher30 (Dec 7, 2014)

lewis16 said:


> That is lovely! A great environment and such a pleasing aesthetic


Thank you. My wife designed it. The side with the fridge is "hers". The side with the benches, stove, and FEL is "mine".


----------



## lewis16 (Dec 7, 2014)

Haha yeah its nice to have a little something


----------



## lewis16 (Dec 7, 2014)

Don't know why sony's market leading next generation games console is censored lol


----------



## Halligan (Dec 7, 2014)

Here's my garage. I purchased the house a year and a half ago. I moved in and the first thing I did was paint the garage and replace the 3 incandescent bulbs with 6' fluorescent lights. I also added the some shelving. 

The workbench came from my old house. I built it myself and had the steel top custom bent for it. No way I was leaving for the new owner.


----------



## lewis16 (Dec 7, 2014)

Is that a wooden top with sheet covering it?


----------



## Halligan (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## lewis16 (Dec 7, 2014)

Good idea that. Wouldn't mind topping my benches with acrylic perhaps


----------



## joe25DA (Dec 7, 2014)

Halligan said:


> Here's my garage. I purchased the house a year and a half ago. I moved in and the first thing I did was paint the garage and replace the 3 incandescent bulbs with 6' fluorescent lights. I also added the some shelving.
> 
> The workbench came from my old house. I built it myself and had the steel top custom bent for it. No way I was leaving for the new owner.View attachment 384936


Nice scag. I have a 36" toro proline


----------



## dannyknapp (Dec 7, 2014)

Kingfisher30 said:


> Thank you. My wife designed it. The side with the fridge is "hers". The side with the benches, stove, and FEL is "mine".


It's a nice shop. I dunno if it qualifies as a man cave though.


----------



## Halligan (Dec 7, 2014)

joe25DA said:


> Nice scag. I have a 36" toro proline



Thanks. It's in for winterization. It's 18 years old and runs like new. I used to handle 20+ lawns as weeks a side job but now it's only used for a few a week.

I purchased a JD X500 to use on my own property. I much prefer riding than walking.


----------



## redfin (Dec 7, 2014)

This is my organized chaos. Its 24'x24' and I have utilized every inch of wall and floor space. My wife uses one bay in the winter.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 8, 2014)

Those parts washers never seem to change. Just got mine out of my mothers garage into mine. It's 30 yrs old and looks the same.

Nice shop.

Whats the frame out of?


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 8, 2014)

Stephen C. said:


> nice red saws also !!!!!!


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## redfin (Dec 8, 2014)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Those parts washers never seem to change. Just got mine out of my mothers garage into mine. It's 30 yrs old and looks the same.
> 
> Nice shop.
> 
> Whats the frame out of?



Its a pole building. I would never be able to weld and grind in an attached garage, mama would freak.


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 8, 2014)

redfin said:


> Its a pole building. I would never be able to weld and grind in an attached garage, mama would freak.



5/8" sheetrock fixes that.


----------



## beermeatguns (Dec 8, 2014)

Kingfisher30 said:


> View attachment 384811
> View attachment 384812
> View attachment 384813
> View attachment 384814
> ...


If that's your "shop" whats your house like?


----------



## redfin (Dec 8, 2014)

Jim Timber said:


> 5/8" sheetrock fixes that.



Fixes what? Its the smell she doesnt like.


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 8, 2014)

There shouldn't be any air transfer from a garage to the house. Anywhere you're welding should have some form of exhaust fan too.

5/8" sheetrock is all we need to meet fire code.


----------

